# Lifeline how to video



## pasinthrough (Aug 21, 2014)

After several request, I have put together a video on how we make and install our lifelines.  

Here are a few tricks:  
1. Tape the rope before cutting to length and burn the ends to keep them from fraying.
2.  Learn to tie the proper knots.
3.  Always stay tied off when installing or uninstalling the life lines.

If you have any questions, I will do my best to answer.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 21, 2014)

That is a excellent how to video well done !


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 21, 2014)

FYI

You can also keep a longer loop to use as a recovery step and to stop suspension trauma.  I keep one in the pocket of my vest or tied on the side loop of my harness.  All you'll need to do is tie a prusik  knot with it and step on up.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 21, 2014)

This is a long overdue sticky!  Great video!

One other tip I learned is to tie the bottom of the lifeline too.  Makes it much easier to slide the prusik knot up as you're climbing.


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 21, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> This is a long overdue sticky!  Great video!
> 
> One other tip I learned is to tie the bottom of the lifeline too.  Makes it much easier to slide the prusik knot up as you're climbing.



Yep, I forgot to cover that.  I tie a triple loop in the bottom and slide it under the bottom ladder stick strap or tie it around the bottom of the tree if I have enough tail left.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 21, 2014)

Way to go pasinthrough!  Very good & helpful being significantly better than others I've seen.  

Stay safe folks.


----------



## Stick2272 (Aug 22, 2014)

What kind of material is the accesorie cord that you make your prusik knot out of? Is it double braided polyester as well?


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 22, 2014)

Stick2272 said:


> What kind of material is the accesorie cord that you make your prusik knot out of? Is it double braided polyester as well?



Yes, same material, just smaller.  Some are poly/nylon or another blend, but it should be rated at the same 10:1 ratio for safety.  

Rope either comes in static or dynamic.  Static means there is little to no stretch under load while dynamic will move on you.  With today's safety harnesses that have tear away sections sewed into the tether, you can use static line.  The dynamic will just give a little more and cushion you more if you do fall.  

Another big thing.  Your prusik knot material needs to be smaller diameter than you main line.  This way it will grab the main line and bite and not slip down the length.


----------



## Stick2272 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok thanks for all the info


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice explanation and well done info. video passinthrough..
We have been using this same set up for years. Can't believe the things I use to do in a tree for a deer in the 80's without a safety harness. Never again..


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Aug 24, 2014)

Aewsome instructional, very simple and clear to follow. Thanks for taking the time to make and post it.


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 29, 2014)

Just got a PM about making the prusik longer to give you more room.  That would work just fine.  However, if you would like, you can just tie up a shorter choker rope that has a loose tag end like most safety ropes you have now and add a prusik to that.  You could climb with your lifeline then transfer it over to the tether to have more room to pull slack if needed so your tether doesn't interfere with your bow shooting.  If you are going to do this, you'll need another carabiner so you can stay connected while swapping from one to the other.  Here is a video showing the figure 8 knot and the triple loop that you'll need at the end of the tether so you don't pull off the end of the rope.


----------



## Redfish Sam (Sep 9, 2014)

Thoughtful, useful video. Thank you


----------



## turkeyhook (Oct 19, 2014)

Great video, Pasinthrough .  WELL  DONE.


----------



## devils12 (Oct 22, 2014)

Where is a good place to buy these ropes? All of the ones that i am seeing are $150 + on Google.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 22, 2014)

devils12 said:


> Where is a good place to buy these ropes? All of the ones that i am seeing are $150 + on Google.
> 
> Thanks for the info!



Web links are posted in the video. Just pause the vid and write them down.


----------



## devils12 (Oct 22, 2014)

pasinthrough said:


> Web links are posted in the video. Just pause the vid and write them down.



Sorry! I watched the vid back when you posted and saw the sticky today and started looking online. I'll go back and do that! Thanks for posting video!


----------



## Big Foot (Nov 10, 2014)

Awesome.   Thank you


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 3, 2014)

Just found this sticky after someone referenced it in them deer hunting forum. I have been thinking about installing lifelines a lot while on the stand this season.  My kids getting older so it will be time for them to be in a tree before I know it and I want to be prepared. Not to mention I seem to be getting wiser about my own safety in my older age. Thanks for the video!


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 3, 2014)

awesome instructions, thank you pasinthrough!


----------



## joshb311 (Sep 17, 2015)

Great instruction! Thanks for sharing that. I've been wanting to use this type of setup, but didn't want to drop 80 bucks on the ones I've seen online. I knew that it would likely be relatively easy to do, but wasn't sure how. I'm not as agile or ballsy (stupid) as I was in my youth and a close call or two has shown the need for a more safe setup for my hunting.


----------



## Steve08 (Sep 20, 2015)

pasinthrough said:


> After several request, I have put together a video on how we make and install our lifelines.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://sharepic101.com/upload/19/clear.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://sharepic101.com/upload/19/clear.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Great video, easy to understand. Well done!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 9, 2016)

Let's also bump this helpful video back to the top with archery season opener only a month away.


----------



## antharper (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks a lot , very thoughtful !!!


----------



## uturn (Aug 10, 2016)

Really Good Stuff!!


----------



## swamp (Aug 10, 2016)

Question: Do you put lifelines up now when you hang sets or wait until closer to the season?  Thinking about the lines weathering!


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 10, 2016)

swamp said:


> Question: Do you put lifelines up now when you hang sets or wait until closer to the season?  Thinking about the lines weathering!



I usually put them up when the stands go in.  That way they're in place when I need them and just need checking to make sure they haven't been chewed on by a tree rat.


----------



## swamp (Aug 10, 2016)

pasinthrough said:


> I usually put them up when the stands go in.  That way they're in place when I need them and just need checking to make sure they haven't been chewed on by a tree rat.



Cool thanks Derek!


----------



## Johnny 71 (Aug 13, 2016)

Great video thanks


----------



## SCSurveyor (Aug 14, 2016)

Excellent video indeed. I would like to add one thing, dang near everyone has a smart phone so do yourselves a favor and go download the Grog Knots app. It's a great app for knots and there shouldn't be a knot that you can't tie once you get it.

http://www.animatedknots.com/


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Nov 4, 2016)

This truly is a great thread and an awesome video by pasingthrough.

I was at Academy today and looking for some HSS lifelines. Only thing they had was the reflective ones (which I don't much care for). 

Ended up in the boating section. They had a black 25' 1/2" dock line with a 6525 lb breaking strength and a black 20' 3/8" dock line with a 3700 lb breaking strength. 

Cost of the two is $25 (and there's enough of the smaller rope to make 4 prussic loops (or 2 attach prussics and 2 step up prussics)). 

If I do 4 should have $17 apiece in them (will just keep the caribiner on each harness to attach to the lifeline).  

I weigh about 225. Any reason that shouldn't work? 

BTW, when they talk about tieing off the bottom I thought might  put a screw in step near the bottom of the tree and tie it off to that (particularly when in my climber).


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 5, 2016)

Bubba_1122 said:


> This truly is a great thread and an awesome video by pasingthrough.
> 
> I was at Academy today and looking for some HSS lifelines. Only thing they had was the reflective ones (which I don't much care for).
> 
> ...



I don't see any reason that wouldn't work well for you.  As for using a line and a climber, I would just make up a 6' section and use that as a choker, sliding it up the tree as I went.  

When using climbing sticks or rails, I usually just pull the end of the lifeline under the lowest strap and bind it in place so it stays put.  That makes pushing the prusik knot up much easier.


----------



## FOLES55 (Nov 8, 2016)

already said, but thanks and well done!!


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 20, 2016)

One of the reasons we use lifelines on all our sets. Seems a squirrel chewed the strap over the past few days. Strap was perfect last week. This was the top rail section too could have been ugly.  It's not always something you do like falling that can cause injury.  Something like this or a structural piece of the stand, strap, buckle, stitching etc. can fail at any point.  

We were in the process of taking this set down and as soon as we touched it, it came off the tree.  Scary for sure.

Squirrels can also chew through your lifeline, so always check that too.  Don't get so caught up in chasing that buck that you forget the small things that can happen and ruin your life.


----------



## Brewskis (Nov 22, 2016)

This season I'm hunting more out of sets than out of my climber, so this thread has taken on new meaning. Thanks!


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 28, 2016)

Bump for Killdee


----------



## law dawg (Nov 29, 2016)

Is this what I'm looking for to do the lifeline with?

https://www.knotandrope.com/store/pc/1-2-quot-Solid-Braid-Polypropylene-500-ft-Spool-25p2626.htm


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 29, 2016)

law dawg said:


> Is this what I'm looking for to do the lifeline with?
> 
> https://www.knotandrope.com/store/pc/1-2-quot-Solid-Braid-Polypropylene-500-ft-Spool-25p2626.htm



As long as you are under 240# total with all gear you should be ok with that.


----------

